# Gtechniq Crystal Serum Launch and Special price



## DetailedClean

Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light is the prosumer version of the world famous Gtechniq Accredited Detailer only Crystal Serum - a coating so hard that if applied incorrectly can only be removed by using 1,500 grit sand paper.

Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light offers 80% of Professional Serum's performance, but if applied incorrectly can be machine polished from your vehicle's paintwork.

Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light 30ml at a limited time price of £44


Gtechniq Crystal Serum Light 50ml at a limited time price of £68


Detailed Clean for all your car care products needs


----------

